# pH meter recommendation



## MontPel (3/12/18)

I'm in the market for a pH meter and am looking for recommendations. I understand the life and accuracy of the meter comes largely from good user operation (cool sample before measurement, frequent calibration). Are there any reputable brands? And where to buy from?


----------



## MHB (3/12/18)

I think the book "Water" has a check list of features that is worth paying attention to, Ill see if I can find my copy and take a snap.
Don't let that stop anyone else doing the same.... might be a couple of days before I get some joined up seconds free.
Mark


----------



## real_beer (4/12/18)

MontPel said:


> I'm in the market for a pH meter and am looking for recommendations. I understand the life and accuracy of the meter comes largely from good user operation (cool sample before measurement, frequent calibration). Are there any reputable brands? And where to buy from?


One of these may suit your needs and if they work as well as the video suggests it'll be a nice piece of gear at a great price. Mine arrived in the post today but it'll be a couple of weeks before I use it. I've got a couple of CyberScan units that have lots of functions, but for the price of one pH electrode I could buy 5 or 6 of the Kegland units, and replacement probes for them are only $12.00 each.
https://www.kegland.com.au/beverage-doctor-pen-style-digital-ph-meter.html


----------



## MontPel (4/12/18)

real_beer said:


> One of these may suit your needs and if they work as well as the video suggests it'll be a nice piece of gear at a great price. Mine arrived in the post today but it'll be a couple of weeks before I use it. I've got a couple of CyberScan units that have lots of functions, but for the price of one pH electrode I could buy 5 or 6 of the Kegland units, and replacement probes for them are only $12.00 each.
> https://www.kegland.com.au/beverage-doctor-pen-style-digital-ph-meter.html



I saw them but wasn't sure about quality. As they say you usually get what you pay for, but I'd be very interested to hear how they stack up to more expensive units. The cost is attractive.


----------



## Wobbly74 (4/12/18)

I've had issues with my beverage doctor leaking around the seal for the tip. Dried it out and it seems to be working but a bit erratic now. 

I've just ordered a Milwaukee MW102 from Amazon.


----------



## goatchop41 (4/12/18)

Wobbly74 said:


> I've had issues with my beverage doctor leaking around the seal for the tip. Dried it out and it seems to be working but a bit erratic now.
> 
> I've just ordered a Milwaukee MW102 from Amazon.



Could just have been a faulty one? Did you send it back under warranty?


----------



## Wobbly74 (4/12/18)

Had one probe replaced under warranty already. Found liquid in the replacement one last week and emailed ari but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## markp (4/12/18)

I’m in the market too and looked at the Kegland one and the accuracy is a little suspect, I think from what I have researched you do get what you pay for.


----------



## MHB (4/12/18)

Cant find my copy of Water, I think I may have lent it to someone....
Had at look at the link to KegLand, it bothers me that the blurb is long on hyperbole and very short on numbers.
You need to know the resolution (should be 0.01pH), the range the ATC works over (most meters wont work over 50oC)
There is a lot more info in the "Instruction Manual"
Its a bit of a worry when something says it measures to 0.01, but claims to be accurate to 0.05
I would urge you to read the manual very carefully before buying (anything)
Pay particular attention to the storage and use of calibration buffer solutions. Apparently "almost forever" is in fact 2-3 month if refrigerated.
I think its fair to say there are no good cheap pH meters, try looking for one that represents good value for money.
Mark


----------



## altone (4/12/18)

MHB said:


> Cant find my copy of Water, I think I may have lent it to someone....
> Had at look at the link to KegLand, it bothers me that the blurb is long on hyperbole and very short on numbers.
> You need to know the resolution (should be 0.01pH), the range the ATC works over (most meters wont work over 50oC)
> There is a lot more info in the "Instruction Manual"
> ...



Not sure the Kegland one is much better than your average ebay one. 
If you want accurate readings you have to pay bigger bucks.

If it's not a famous brand you get what you pay for.
If it is a famous brand you're buying the logo.


----------



## scomet (4/12/18)

MHB said:


> Don't let that stop anyone else doing the same....


Here you go, didn't find a list but I'm a +1 for the MW102 - But in saying that using Martins Bruin Water program every batch has hit the correct Ph spot on - they aint cheap!


----------



## captnhaddock (5/12/18)

I'm personally using the milwaukee mw102 PH meter. <http://www.milwaukeeinstruments.com...1-products-g-standard-portable-meters-g-mw102> very easy to use. just remember to re-calibrate on a regular schedule, and store your probe (hahah) in buffer solution when not in use (and this really applies to any PH meter you might use).


----------



## Jack of all biers (11/12/18)

MHB said:


> Cant find my copy of Water, I think I may have lent it to someone....
> Had at look at the link to KegLand, it bothers me that the blurb is long on hyperbole and very short on numbers.
> You need to know the resolution (should be 0.01pH), the range the ATC works over (most meters wont work over 50oC)
> There is a lot more info in the "Instruction Manual"
> Its a bit of a worry when something says it measures to 0.01, but claims to be accurate to 0.05


It isn't only you who is bothered by their blurb and initially their instruction manual didn't even have the accuracy when they first released it. I had to point out a few things to them on their Q&A thread before they even put the accuracy of the probe on the manual. Though they didn't think it was a measure that we should all worry about, it is interesting that they thought the resolution would be one we did.... About their blurb on the product description, as you may tell from my post I was concerned at it's complete lack of care about the realities of using pH meters, which in turn makes me very dubious about the meter itself. It's funny that Kegland provided more insightful info on pH calibration and use in their reply to me than is in their blurb and manual.

For the OP, I purchased a Horiba LAquatwin pH22 which is still on it's first probe (after about 3 years) and still accurately going strong (every brew). I think I paid $180, but it's closer to $200 now.


----------



## BuffRox (25/4/19)

Hello forum users. I think many will be relevant so that I will share my experience and opinion. I use only time-tested tools and friends in my work. Yes, there are many products on the market, both low-quality, and well-proven, I took my Milwaukee on the site https://breweryandwine.com/for-brewing/best-ph-meter/ what I visit from time to time even now. By the way, I can always ask a question and get what I need without spending too much.


----------

